# 65% aggregate



## prankomastero (Aug 25, 2015)

Guys I have 65% aggregate . Suggest me a college suitable to this score. Tell me of any college in lahore which conducts its own test so i can have a chance of getting in. Give me the necessary details such as donation , only test etc


----------



## prankomastero (Aug 25, 2015)

Even in isl/rwl or any city where ever i could get in eg abbotabad , peshawar , karachi but remember the college must be at least average


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

I have read that, Frontier Medical College, is a pretty good college in Abbottabad. You can apply on SAT-II basis, especially for foreign seats. 

IMDC and Shifa conduct their own entry tests. They also accept SAT-II scores for foreign seats.

In Karachi, if your an overseas/foreign student then getting into DIMC is not hard. You can get in if you have an IBCC equivalence of 60% or more.

If you haven't given SAT-II then you still have a chance to give it in October. Your result will be available to you online by October 22nd. Most private medical college's admissions will begin in October or their deadline will be after the 22nd. So, your scores might come out in time.

If your an overseas/foreign applicant then you have a good chance of getting in almost any medical college on foreign seats. As long as you get a good SAT-II score.

Also try to apply in Riphah on SAT-II basis. HEC, last year gave Riphah International University rank number 5 in medical category.

I think Nafees Medical College also has it's own entrance test. It's admissions are open. You should definitely apply there. HEC ranked Isra University in Hyderabad number 6 in the medical category. Al Nafees Medical College is a part of Isra university.

Baqai Medical University ranked 12th by HEC has it's admissions open. But, the last date for form submission is 11th September and the entrance test will be held on 12th September.

Sindh Institute of Medical Sciences ranked 13th by HEC, has the following admission process: (I got it from this website: SIMS : Sindh Institute of Medical Sciences - Karachi (Sindh) admission 2015 - 2016)

*Admission Procedure 2015 - 2016*

Admission in Sindh Institute of Medical Sciences, Karachi is offered strictly on Merit basis. The admission procedure is similar to other medical universities. Entry test is conducted to select the most brilliant candidates. The students qualify the entrance test conducted by the university are eligible to come in interview. The venue and time of the entrance test will be mentioned in the admit card applicants got from the university. Keep it in mind candidates who secure less than 60% marks in the Inter science or equitant exams will not be allowed apply in any course. Admit cards will be checked by the university even not a single candidate is allowed to appear in entry test with admit card issued by the university.


----------



## prankomastero (Aug 25, 2015)

Thankyou very much. But I still think i would stick to local seats as the tuition fee for foreign seats is considerably high and with that much money you can atleast get a degree from prominent central european countries or even in the gulf . But whatever the case I have to stick to local seats


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

T=You can get admission on donation or high sefarish...


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

prankomastero said:


> Thankyou very much. But I still think i would stick to local seats as the tuition fee for foreign seats is considerably high and with that much money you can atleast get a degree from prominent central european countries or even in the gulf . But whatever the case I have to stick to local seats



It's true that foreign seats are horrendously expensive, but isn't giving donations also expensive?

Anyhow, as far as I know the following medical colleges conduct entry tests:

-Shifa
-IMDC
-Al Nafees
-Frontier (_Appearance_ in MCAT necessary)
-FMH (_Appearance _in MCAT necessary)
-Baqai
-SIMS
-Mohi-ud-din Islamic Medical College


----------



## sniper-at-2oclock (Sep 9, 2015)

*Shifa All The Way*

Aim for Shifa. I am in the same boat as you are, 73%MCAT. We have time for shifa we can not only brush up our mistakes from MCAT but improve our basic concepts. As for as the test is concerned, I have gathered that the test is harder than most other entrance tests even though its nts based but shifa guidelines them. Like the Agha Khan test and SAT 2 combined would be. I am preparing from both internet and our local books. My PHYSICS portion sucks so if any one can suggest practice material for it. Thank you. Rawal Intitute of Medicine is also an option, no one knows about it much so a good chance as a safety. And IMDC plus Yusra have their test so one more chance to prove our mettle there.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Well if you want something kept secret dont reveal it in a forum.........now everyone knows about Rawal Institute Of Medicine :woot:.


----------



## Waqas Kazmi (Sep 10, 2015)

You can apply for :
IMDC
Al Shifa
Al Nafees
Bahria Medical and Dental College Karachi.


----------



## sniper-at-2oclock (Sep 9, 2015)

Skandril said:


> Well if you want something kept secret dont reveal it in a forum.........now everyone knows about Rawal Institute Of Medicine :woot:.


There reg nd test is done. So its okay.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

sniper-at-2oclock said:


> There reg nd test is done. So its okay.


How is that possible? I mean the fsc result came just yesterday.


----------



## sniper-at-2oclock (Sep 9, 2015)

How much did you get? I dont know maybe something called hope certificate.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

sniper-at-2oclock said:


> How much did you get? I dont know maybe something called hope certificate.


I got 852 in FSC, I dont think that the college would be this desperate to conduct exams even before the FSC result came out. Looks like i'll have to call them to ask about it.


----------



## lazydazy (Sep 2, 2015)

can anyone tell if aggregate is 61% which is better dpt or pharmacy....and what are merits for them in punjab colleges


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Looks like @sniper was right, Rawal Institute admission is closed, they conducted their test on 13th September. They really are a desperate bunch.


----------



## sniper-at-2oclock (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah.... The test was very easy. It's my safety college.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Well.....my safety college is UOL .


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

sniper-at-2oclock said:


> Yeah.... The test was very easy. It's my safety college.


Hey, did you applied in Alnafees? 
And did rawal issued the merit list. Im waiting for their results.


----------

